

Show HN: I built an HN (kinda) clone for video games articles - empika
http://www.gdne.ws/

======
GoofyGewber
Maybe you should change the bootstrap theme, or make your own. The same
default bootstrap design is boring.

~~~
empika
True, but i'm not a designer and bootstrap makes it easier for me to get stuff
done quickly by myself. Thanks for the feedback though

